
German Lawmakers Vote to Ban the Internal Combustion Engine - BerislavLopac
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2016/10/german-lawmakers-vote-to-ban-the-internal-combustion-engine/
======
SlipperySlope
Industrial policy to ensure German dominance in the future car manufacturing.
Protects them during the transition.

US trade officials take note.

------
I_am_neo
Brilliant!

